# Substance abuse and classically trained musicians



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

I know that reading some of the posts here on TC can drive one to drink, but this article is not so funny: http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...usic-alcohol-substance-abuse-addicts-symphony


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Essentially a promo piece for Addicts' Symphony to be broadcast on C4 tomorrow. See also this from the Telegraph or another Guardian piece.


----------

